# Print on Demand Service that lets me host my own shopping cart



## Nogs (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey Everybody!

I'm looking for a Print on Demand service that will also Drop Ship orders.

What I am *not* looking for is a service that hosts my store and does the transactions. I.E. Cafepress, Zazzle, Printfection, or Spreadshirt.

I want to create my own website, with my own products. When a person purchases a shirt, they go through my checkout process on my site. I get the transaction, then forward it over to my printer who will take the order and drop ship it.(blind drop ship would be best). Even if it is only 1 shirt.

For some reason i can't find this type of service. Most all of the Print On Demand services force you to host the shopping cart on their website, and I really don't want to do that. Any ideas?

Thanks!

BTW, looking to serve mainly in USA.


----------



## Nogs (Aug 22, 2011)

Basically, I guess I'm just looking for a Supplier that will Drop Ship my shirts and be willing to take single product orders on demand when i send them the transaction.


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

We do this. What's your volume?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Post your request in Referrals and Recommendations portion of the forum. Self- promotion is not allowed in these type of postings. In R&R, people can give you their contact information without violating forums rules.
Also, provide an email address.because your PM box will fill up fast and no one will be to contact you...

Good luck!!


----------



## Nogs (Aug 22, 2011)

WholesalePrint said:


> We do this. What's your volume?


that's exactly it though, volume would be mostly 1 off orders, so essentially 1.

This is all new to me, so what I want to do is print on demand so I don't have to worry about inventory. Once I get some exposure and real orders coming through, i can see what sizes and type of shirts are selling and in what quantities. Then i would be able to switch from print on demand, to keeping inventory and making more of a profit.


----------



## Dead Wrong (Aug 2, 2009)

JMO but your profit margins will be about the same as using zazzle because printing 1 shirt at a time most shops will charge a slightly higher cost as they need to make a profit also.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Try contractshirtfactory.com or threadsafeinc.com - they are two companies that I know do it. There are a lot of others as well like wholesaledigitalprint.com who responded above and I think FatKat Printz does as well.


----------



## Smckee21 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello, I can easily help you out with these types of orders, we don't have any minimums with DTG and we make it easy for you to place, edit, and track your orders. Can you contact me @ [email protected] or 215-672-2382 and we can discuss?

Thanks

Steve


----------

